# Fontforge



## Scribe (13 Février 2005)

Bonjour à tous,
Qui pourrait me dire de façon précise (je n'y arrive pas) comment faut il faire pour avoir les menus en français et une fenètre des fontes blanche avec Fontforge
merci aux spécialistes


----------



## Jean Boyault (8 Août 2005)

J'utilise le script suivant (Compilé en application)

tell application "Terminal"
	do script with command "setenv LANG fr_FR
open-x11 /usr/local/bin/fontforge"
end tell

Si quelqu'un peut expliquer comment on crée de ligatures avec FontForge


----------



## Scribe (23 Août 2005)

j'ai essayé mais ça ne marche pas, il me repond ne pas connaitre la commande setenv. Quant à faire des ligatures!!!
merci


----------



## FjRond (24 Août 2005)

Scribe a dit:
			
		

> j'ai essayé mais ça ne marche pas, il me repond ne pas connaitre la commande setenv. Quant à faire des ligatures!!!
> merci


_setenv_ est une commande interne à tcsh. Si vous êtes sous bash (ce qui doit être normalement le cas), remplacez

```
setenv LANG fr_FR
```
par

```
export LANG=fr_FR
```


----------



## Scribe (24 Août 2005)

OK Merci ça marche


----------



## apenspel (16 Mai 2006)

Je suis totalement débutant dans X11 et FontForge, le script compilé dont question plus haut, je le fais comment, grâce à quoi ?


----------



## Thierry6 (16 Mai 2006)

tu ouvres l'éditeur de scripts d'applescipt , le copie dedans, et quand tu sauves comme une application - eéxécutable seulement.

et tu l'appelles Fontforge si tu veux car ce scipt va lancer X11, en français et lancer Fontforge.

il faut juste faire attention à la façon dont Fontforge a été installé, par exemple si c'est par Fink, remplacer open-x11 /usr/local/bin/fontforge par open-x11 /sw/bin/fontforge.

L'autre solution est de mettre les infos de langue dans un fichier de configuration de X11 ou de ton shell.


----------



## apenspel (17 Mai 2006)

Thierry6 a dit:
			
		

> L'autre solution est de mettre les infos de langue dans un fichier de configuration de X11 ou de ton shell.


Ça, j'ai voulu le faire, j'ai donc un fichier .xinitrc dans ma petite maison.

Mais comme j'ai installé via Fink, enfin, j'ai double-cliqué sur le .pkg, ça s'est installé où ça voulait bien.

Je devrais placer mon .xinitrc dans sw ?

Ah, j'ai tenté le script (sans compiler, pour tester), le Terminal ne reconnait pas le chemin de FontForge. Spotlight ne trouve pas FontForge du tout, d'ailleurs, mais X11 me le lance.

Grrr&#8230; Selon X11, FontForge est bien dans /usr/local/bin/

Ok, le script fonctionne enfin pour lancer FontForge, pas pour le franciser. Ni avec setenv LANG fr_FR, ni avec export LANG fr_FR. Mais bien avec export LANG=fr_FR

Ok, c'est presque réglé. Mais maintenant, mon .xinitrc, j'en fais quoi ? J'aimerais autant ne pas voir s'ouvrir le Terminal + xterm pour utiliser FontForge, moi.


----------



## avosmac (17 Mai 2006)

Les fidèles lecteurs ont aussi cette possibilité pour s'en sortir ;-)

Savoir manipuler le fichier .xinitrc (X11, WindowMaker et le fichier .xinitrc)
 n°Hors Série n° 11 «Lo - p09 - parution : 06/2004 - rubrique : Open Source


----------



## FjRond (17 Mai 2006)

apenspel a dit:
			
		

> Ok, le script fonctionne enfin pour lancer FontForge, pas pour le franciser. Ni avec setenv LANG fr_FR, ni avec export LANG fr_FR. Mais bien avec export LANG=fr_FR


Personne n' a jamais parlé d'une ligne « export LANG fr_Fr » qui ne veut rien dire.


			
				apenspel a dit:
			
		

> Ok, c'est presque réglé. Mais maintenant, mon .xinitrc, j'en fais quoi ? J'aimerais autant ne pas voir s'ouvrir le Terminal + xterm pour utiliser FontForge, moi.


Pourquoi ne pas ajouter fontforge au menu Applications de X11 ?
*Nom menu*: Fontforge; *Commande*: /usr/local/bin/fontforge.
Mais je n'utilise pas fontforge.


----------



## apenspel (21 Mai 2006)

FontForge est dans le menu Applications de X11, mais il se lance en Anglais. Finalement, j'ai réussi à le lancer en FR, mais je suis très déçu par cette appli. Elle refuse d'importer correctement une fonte PostScript Mac. Elle n'accepte que le bitmap, donc, je n'ai aucun des contours imprimante. Or, je m'en serais bien servi pour réparer certaines fontes. Et je ne me vois pas commencer à les convertir d'abord en fonte pour PC dans un logiciel payant (très cher, mais mieux fait).


----------

